# Egg Noodles???



## boilermaker (Nov 26, 2005)

What's the word on these?

Calories: 210

Total Fat: 2.5g
Saturated Fat: 1g

Cholesterol 70mg
Sodium 15mg
Total Carb 40g
Dietary Fiber: 2g
Protein: 8g

Ingredients: Durum Wheat Flour, Egg Yolks or Eggs, Niacin, Iron (Ferrous Sulfate), Thiamin Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Folic Acid


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 26, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> What's the word on these?
> 
> Calories: 210
> 
> ...


As a carb source they are pretty low in fibre and do not offer an awful lot of nutritional benefits (generally low in vitamins, minerals and phyto-nutrients) in comparison to things like legumes/whole grains etc etc.. 

They are also pretty energy dense (lots of carbs/cals for not a lot of food).

For those reasons I tend to stay away from them.

But, with that said, if you are willing to watch your portion size and you are getting all your required vitamins/minerals/fibre from other sources, then they are ok for you to include...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks, Emma.  I just picked up a bag to use in my turkey vegetable soup and they didn't actually look too bad for a once in a while thing.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 26, 2005)

I can't believe Emma approved these.  I would think these are the last things you should eat.   


On second thought maybe the health food store would have a healthier version.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 26, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I can't believe Emma approved these.  I would think these are the last things you should eat.
> 
> 
> On second thought maybe the health food store would have a healthier version.


Hey - I never said that I approved.  And I said I wouldn't touch them (they would be far... far down on my list of foods)... They are far from the 'healthy' option and they do not offer a lot in terms of satiety... 

But for weight loss? Despite what people say - At the end of the day (as long as you are not following a really stupid diet and once you factor in the fact that you have got your adequate protein, fat and fibre for the day) it does basically comes down to calories...

So if you are willing to use these 'empty carb' noodles instead of other food (such as oats etc) to get your carbs from, as long as you are not creating deficiencies in other areas (eg: vitamins, minerals, fibre, protein etc) you will find that having them is not going to be the big issue.

This is especially the case if someone is just trying to follow a 'getting leaner and healthier' type diet. Sure - If you were cutting for a competition then you might certainly want to be more careful with your pick of foods - but, even then, in the early stages of the diet, if you are willing to forgo other food and if you strictly control your portion sizes, you will still lose weight with these noodles.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 26, 2005)

ps: in terms of healthier options - I suggest 
Konjac/shiritaki noodles

They are 100% fibre, low glycaemic noodles that will add barely any calories to your total - and they **cough** help to keep you regular too.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 27, 2005)

Emma wants me to eat tape worms.


----------



## cha (Nov 27, 2005)

What about rice noodles? Are they any good?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

Whatever happened to the old theory that if a person made it, don't eat it?

 BM - dump the noodles, go turkey, veg, veg stock, mushrooms, maybe some barley if you really want the carbs in there.  What else do you need?  (And don't say onion...)


----------

